
Scientists glimpse oddball microbe that could help explain rise of complex life - archaea_hao
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-02430-w?linkId=71910427
======
ksaj
Right now I'm taking a course on the Origins of Life that is about exactly
this subject, so it's nice to see it appearing in the more general media. If
you're interested, you can learn about this type of research, by searching for
the term LUCA (Last Universal Common Ancestor). It is quite fascinating, and
especially when you dig deeper into how the different layers interconnect.

Here's a link to the course description:
[https://www.complexityexplorer.org/courses/95-origins-of-
lif...](https://www.complexityexplorer.org/courses/95-origins-of-life) . This
session is just coming to a close, but it's such a good course I can easily
imagine them running it again.

